# BX Board Recommend for 12 year old competing in USASA Nationals



## norm (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi - My son has qualified for the USASA Nationals at Copper Mtn for Slope Style and Boarder-cross. He is 12 and so far he has been using a Never Summer EVO for both events but the EVO is not well suited for BX. His EVO is 142 and I would like to get him a fast board for BX. He is 5’3”, 95 lbs and I think he could handle a larger board 147 or 149 - I could use some advice selecting a board. Some folks have recommended a Burton Custom X but i have had difficulty finding one in his size. Please Help - recommendations appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

What board does his coach recommend?

Congrats to your son for qualifying!


----------

